# Hot Dog's ummmm!



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

I have been feeding to my Piranha once a week to get my caribe to eat something . 
They love it and guess what the best part is they do not belly up LOL








They will eat 1 whole hot dog after pellet feeding and there belly's look like they could pop .

HOT DOGS WHAT DO YALL THINK ABOUT THE HOT DOGS ?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Hot dogs arent to healthy for humans, so why would they be healthy for fish?


----------



## sepiroth18 (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah... quite tried it once.. but.. on a second thought before feeding them again... it has some preservatives that may affect my p's.. i'll stick to convicts or frozens..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ill admit when i was new to P's i fed hod dog chunks when i didnt have a stock of good food. they eat it up just fine, but for still growing piranha this is a bad food choice. hotdogs hold to nutrition worth feeding. 
i recommend buying a good supply of silver sides


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If it wasn't for the salt, fat, and preservatives I would say it would be ok on occasion since hot dogs are basically made out of lips and assholes :laugh:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

bernokarl said:


> I have been feeding to my Piranha once a week to get my caribe to eat something .
> They love it and guess what the best part is they do not belly up LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Your piranhas should be eating fish based foods only. Hotdogs are loaded with sodium (wich is why they are fat) and all kinds of crap they are'nt genetically engineered for...it will lead to problems in the future for sure.

The question is...how serious are you about keeping your fish healthy? If not, go ahead with the weiners. Drop in brats and McDonald's fries! Have fun!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

What do I think about the hot dogs? I think that they're scrumptious. But they are horrible for people and, seeing as they're made of mammalian meat, they're not at all good for Ps, either...between that, the casings and the preservatives, you've got a pretty potent combination of ill health.

If your caribe hasn't been eating what you've been providing, what is it that you're providing? Perhaps we could help you find something that won't f*ck up the water and your fishes' health?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i love hot dogs
for me
for my fish, i wouldnt even think of it. they are just bad news.
preservatives, salt, all the above stated. 
stick with the pellets


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

All my Piranha have out grown my Caribe , (So caribe eats last) Witch means if I try to feed them 
shrimp$$$$ All my other Piranha will eat $$$ worth of shrimp before the caribe can get a bite . 
I feed a staple diet of pellets . I am not poor but I just cant bare to spend 100$ a week for my 
Piranha to eat . The pellets 8.99$ per pack lasts 3 weeks and my piranha pig out on them
onece a day I feed till bellys full . Its my caribe it refuses to eat pellets so the only way 
to get food to its mouth is to feed my others full on pellets then feed some thing cheep 
because even with full bellys they will freak out on any thing elts I put in the tank , They will 
be full but still eat 2 hotdogs witch would be like a half bag of shrimp before the caribe will 
eat .


----------



## shuck (Oct 8, 2007)

Are silver sides the dead fish? and do most local fish stores sell them?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Silversides can also be live fishes...


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

The silversides should be with the frozen fish foods in your LFS


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

One thing about silversides...

Whether they're alive or dead... all silversides have at one time been alive.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> One thing about silversides...
> 
> Whether they're alive or dead... all silversides have at one time been alive.


I dont believe you.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It's much more likely than for hot dogs...and if those have been alive, I don't frickin' want to know about it.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

hot dogs are alive, I have 3 of them for pets. Your silverside story doesnt match up though.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't even want to know...


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I tried Alpo out of the can and washed off the gravy first before adding the chunks to the tank. My fish readily devoured them and I think even though Alpo also contains preservatives it might be better for the fish than hotdogs because of less sodium and fat. When you work out the cost per pound it might be cheaper than the fish pellets and I got mine from a gas station.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i agree that there are much better things and really how much of hotdogs are actually meat other then "lips and assholes"? what other crap is added? who knows

they arnt healthy for humans so same for fish


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

While Alpo might be cheaper than pellets, it's probably not nearly as optimal of a diet.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Sex Bomb said:


> While Alpo might be cheaper than pellets, it's probably not nearly as optimal of a diet.


My piranhas have problems "chewing" the pellets with their specialized teeth and the Alpo is taken in much more readily. I don't have a can in front of me but it's intended for a rounded diet for dogs that eat nothing but Alpo. Its got all the nutritional requirements for a carnivore such as a dog plus its fortified with all of the essential vitamins and minerals not to mention calcium.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I understand all of that, but piranhas are not built to handle the same type of diet as dogs.


----------

